# Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

Hallo @ alle:
kennt jemand den Baggersee in Remerschen in Luxemburg?
bräuchte ein paar tipps und infos.
vielen Dank
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Willst du in der Schonzeit die Angelregion Luxmeburg studieren???

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

genau!
man muss ja irgendetwas bis zum 15.juni tun!


----------



## esox82 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

bringe nur mal wieder das thema hoch


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Kannst du mir mal die Fischereibestimmungen zu dem Baggersee geben???

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ok,gehe mal kucken,ob ich was finde,dann poste ich es hier rein
mfg Andy


----------



## **bass** (28. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

bestimmung sind ganz einfach nämlich hat die gemeinde einfach die gesetze der mosel übernommen... ist halt eben nur die alte, da die ''eng opfeiert'' wenn mann mit zwei angeln auf raubfisch angelt. aber wenn ihr sie kommen seht nimm eifach eine raus...
wenns kälter aoder nass wird kommt die eh nicht, deswegen mach ich mir auch nie ein schein bezahl einfach wenn sie vorbei kommt wird viel billiger ; )

schöner see bin mal gespannt was dieses jahr dort geht der see war nämlich im letzten sommer gekippt durch die vielen touris die da waren...

hoff mal der see hat sich erholt...


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hoffe ich auch!!!
dann kann ich mal einen ansitz wagen


----------



## **bass** (28. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

da werd ich mehr als sicher einen ansitz wagen ; )


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Hier die Bestimmungen für remerschen:
http://webplaza.pt.lu/cstrotz/remerschen.htm


----------



## **bass** (28. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

sowas gibt's da ; )


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

der hecht sieht ja toll aus!!!!80cm?
die anderen erkenne ich nicht so gut,sieht aber nach schleie aus
Petri heil


----------



## **bass** (28. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ja, etwas mehr ; )   die anderen sind schleien foto war mit nem billigen handy gemacht beide wogen 2,7kg  und das waren nicht die einzigen die ich gefangen habe, in dem jahr fing ich 78 schleien und das vom 15.sept.  bis ende dezember... und es gibt nur wenige unter 40 cm


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

warum gehe ich dann noch auf die mosel zum angeln????
kaum zu glauben,dass ich noch nie da war!!!!!!!!
dieses jahr ändert sich das aber!!!!


----------



## **bass** (28. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

glaub mir ist aber gar nicht so leicht die fische dort an den haken zu bekommen... der see ist ja auch extrem klar...

soll ich dir die zunge noch länger machen???


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

dann lass mal kommen!


----------



## **bass** (28. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

der geilste tag war als ich das erste mal da war fing ganz genau 100 fische und zwar waren das 92 barsche und 8! massige hecte ; )

das war doch schon mal lecker, oder ?  bis auf fünf meiner großbarsche (d.h. ü 45cm) fing ich die 20 anderen alle an diesen seen...leider ist der einzige ü 50cm von mir  bei der landung los kam...

ne hunderter packung rotaugen war noch jedes jahr bei der eröffnung drin (und das ohne extrem feines angeln)...

von den schleien hab ich ja berichtet die sind meistens aber in der stückzahl nur einer stelle zu finden und nur um ne besondere tagszeit! ab und zu beisst dann auch ne ü 60cm brasse ; )

mein bestes erlebnis hab ich jedes jahr wieder mit nem zander, (schon 3 jahre lang) nur leider rausbekommen hab ich ihn noch nicht, da er mir jedes mal an die stippe geht wenn ne minibrasse dranhängt... mehrere gezielte ansitze brachten nichts (ausser hechte ; ) ) 

glaub da kann der eine oder andere lust bekommen mal dort zu angeln...

aber wie gesagt einfach ist es nicht!!!


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

du fängst 100 fische an einem tag und es sei nicht einfach?
du hast den see ja leergeficht,deswegen ist es jetzt nicht mehr einfach! 
das klingt ja fast danach,als ob ich dieses jahr öfter nach remerschen fahre als an die mosel.ich bin froh,wenn ich 100 fische in einem jahr an der mosel fange!!!!


----------



## **bass** (28. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

kann dir auch zeigen wie du soviele an der mosel fängst ( im winter) ; ) aber glaub mir ausser auf hecht und grossbarsch ist die mosel besser für die raubfischjagd...

nee am baggersee ( dem grossen) wenn er am 15 sept. eröffnet sind diese fische allemal drin und ein hecht bestimmt auch...

aber wenn du gezielt auf raubfisch bzw. schleien gehst dann wird's schwieriger...

was ist den eigentlich eure liebste fischerei? karpfen, friedfisch, räuber, blenkerten ; ) ???

denn mann wird ja bestimmt mal so nen angeltag (nach dem jeder wieder ein bißchen weis was wo abgeht) zusammen organisieren können?!

es gibt dort auch extrem dicke karpfen aber die werden sehr selten gefangen und ich habs auch noch nicht probiert da das nicht so meine anglerei ist...


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

also ich angele auf fast alle süsswasserfische,nur auf "blenkerten" mag ich nicht angeln.am liebsten feeder ich mit einer rute und mit der anderen spinne ich.
du gehst nach stadtbredimus angeln,oder?da sind mir immer zuviel leute,da hab ich keine ruhe.
der flo würde bestimmt auch gerne mit angeln gehen.dann können wir ja einige hot spots austauschen! 
karpfen angeln mach ich auch sehr gerne!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Kloar würde ich mich anschließen ich Feeder,Stippe am liebsten oder Spinne im Sommer bin ich auch oft auf Aal unterwegs^^

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (28. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

wusste ich doch! 
dann könntest du dem flo und mirmal die hot spots dort zeigen in remerschen


----------



## **bass** (29. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

kann mann einrichten, dann gehn wir da mal mit stippe hin, wenn der see anfängt die wasserpflanzen zu lösen... vergesst eure knicklichter nicht wenn ihr schleien wollt 

ich bin aber eher der raubfischangler, angel aber auch mit stippe, futterkorb, toc, fliege, match,karpfen... 

also wir werden uns da schon einig

wäre villeicht auch nicht schlecht wenn wir am 15. juni einen mosel/sauer thread eröffnen um unsere erfahrungen auszutauschen?!


----------



## esox82 (30. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hast du noch keine infos wegen sonntag? entweder heute oder morgen kommt ein bericht darüber bei rtl-radio
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Werde mir in der Schonzeit noch 2 Karpfenruten besorgen
Andy wie viel Lb  haben deine Ruten dachte an 3lb damit könnt man dann auch mal in der Mosel auf Karpfen ansitzen

Ich freu mich auf den Sommer

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (31. März 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

genau weiß ich ich nicht,wieviel lbs meine haben,aber 3lbs könnte gut sein,da müsste ich nachkucken.
ich freue mich auf den 15.06.! 
mfg Andy


----------



## AL3X (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hallo freunde  
schön das ihr infos über die seen habt . 
auf der hp von remerschen habe ich gelesen das er befischbar ist vom _Gefischt werden darf :
Vom 15 Juni - 15 März in Weiher Nr 1  
ist weiher 1 nicht so gut ? 
_


----------



## esox82 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

das ist der badeweiher,ich war leider noch nicht dort,kann dir also leider keine infos darüber geben,aber der bass müsste etwas darüber wissen


----------



## **bass** (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

also die sache sieht so aus,

es gibt dort zwei seesn einen kleinen und einen großen...

der kleine ist ab dem 15 juni befischbar, und der bade weiher (der grosse) der ist erst ab dem 15. sept für angler geöffnet...

so einfach ; )


----------



## AL3X (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ok thx wie ist der besatz im kleinen weiher ?


----------



## **bass** (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

was soll ich sagen, vom bestand her gibt's fast alles hauptfisch ist aber der barsch, die schleie, hecht und graskarpfen...

gibt dort aber keine fanggarrantie! manchmal geht's gut manchmal besch... ich angel dort meistens auf großbarsch (denn da drin gibt's einige) und gegen abend auf schleie...

graskarpfen hab ich dort schon einige auf frolic gefange ebneso ein paar schuppis...

fast alles ist möglich aber ist halt ein sehr klarer see was die sache nicht einfach macht


----------



## AL3X (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ok und welcher von den vielen ist das ?


----------



## **bass** (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ja gut da gibt's mehrere seen, aber die meisten sind verpachtet oder unter naturschutz...

die baggerssen die mann beangeln kann, sind die wo sich auch dieses kleine restaurant befindet... wenn du auf der moselstraße unterwegs bist geht eigentlich nur eine ''geteerte'' straße zu den baggerseen, ist gekennzeichnet mit ''haff remerschen'' das gelände ist umzäunt und am eingang befindet sich ne kasse, mit nem schild davor wo die regeln draufstehen... ist auch gleich neben dem fußballfeld...

wenn du zum eingang reingehst fällst du praktisch gleich in den grossen see, und der kleine befindet gleich links nebenan!

so hoffe konnte das jetzt einigermassen verständlich rüberbringen


----------



## AL3X (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

jo klar danke dir werde mir mal bei gelegenheit den kleinen anschauen


----------



## esox82 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

na dann petri heil!


----------



## **bass** (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

@AL3X

und warst du schon auf den kleinen probieren?


----------



## esox82 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## **bass** (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ichwar gestern hatte zwei schöne hechtbiss nur leider bog mir einer den haken vom illex auf und der andere verschwand mit meinem miniillex im maul...

werd einen der beiden in den nächsten tagenverhaften gehen...


----------



## AL3X (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hi ihr 2 leider noch nicht aber ich hoffe das ich bald mal wieder zeit habe


----------



## **bass** (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hei,

war gestern wieder los, wollte einen der hechte ergattern die vorgestern  am haken hatte , leider ging der plan nicht auf ; )
hätte aber gedacht dass der grosse anbeissen würde... angelte mit köfi, und auf wobbler bekam ich auch kein biss...

nachdem es mir zu langweilig wollte ich es mit einer angel auf weissfisch probieren, ein bisschen futter rein und los, und es hatt echt gut geklappt und das mit 3gr schwimmer und 10er haken an 16er schnur! hab ungefähr 30 rotaugen gefangen und einige kleine brassen, nur schaden dass die rotaugen alle nur handlang sind...

werd nächste woche mal so richtig mit stippe, ordentlicher montour, futter und mais auf rotaugen loslegen und villeicht gibt's ja die erste schleie für dieses jahr ; )

in diesem sinne
bis dann


----------



## esox82 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hi mike!
dann sag mir mal bescheid,wenn du wieder dorthin fährst,dann komm ich auch mal dahin und versuche mein glück...


----------



## **bass** (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ok, werden wir machen bin im moment aber eher noch mosel geschädigt...   ; )


----------



## AL3X (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

wir können doch mal einen samstag morgen in remerschen köfi fanegn und in der mosel als köder benutzen :q wenn wir dann zu viert sind haben wir bestimmt erfolg #6


----------



## esox82 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

also mit 8 ruten,die dann im wasser wären,müsste es schon klappen


----------



## esox82 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hallo,
also der flo und ich werden morgen dorthin fahren,also wenn sonst noch jemand lust hat,dann wisst ihr,wo ihr uns findet
ich bin mir nur nicht sicher,wo ich reinfahren muss....
ist der eingang entlang der mosel-strasse??????


----------



## AL3X (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ich glaube schon das ist die geteerte straße da steht so eine kasse am eingang und daneben ist ein fussballfeld aber frage lieber mal mike . ich hoffe ihr habt dann was zu berrichten #6
wünsche euch viel glück


----------



## **bass** (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ja ist genau da AL3X...

ja die geteerte srasse ist an der mosel, steht irgendwie noch so ein kleines gebäude aus sandstein am strassenrand wo es reingeht und dann fährst du die strasse bis zur kasse rauf... nicht an den see der dann rechts von der geteerten strasse ist, der ist nämlich verpachtet...

dann mal viel erfolg


----------



## esox82 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

danke ihr zwei!
wir haben es gefunden
gefangen haben wir auch gut,4 hechte und einen barsch
naj,die müssen aber noch wachsen
der flo hatte einen guten biss gehabt,wahrscheinlich einen dicken barsch,aber kurz vor der landung ging er verloren
für 4€ hat man da auf jeden fall seinen spaß

P.S.: @mike,
dei aal war do an huet direkt gemeckert,mir waren mol knapps ukomm.du haas recht mam gegranz


----------



## AL3X (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

petri euch zwei ^^ 
an was hat die alte was zu meckern ??


----------



## esox82 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

an allem!
wehe,wenn ih euch am anderen see sehe,wehe ihr fangt mehr als einen hecht,wehe hier und wehe da


----------



## AL3X (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

lol da wird dir schon nicht langweilig :vik: müsst ihr bei ihr bezahlen oder an der kasse ? wie habt ihr gefangen ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Waren drin im Restaurant....

Na das ist ein Geheimnis....


----------



## AL3X (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ah ok  ich kann es mir schon denken


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Ganz normal...Spinner,Wobbler...standen halt eher tief die Fische

Andy hat Montag nochmal Zeit..evt. hast du ja auch Lust zu kommen


----------



## AL3X (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

würde ich sehr gerne aber ich muss leider arbeiten  aber wenn ich mal kurzfristig zeit habe werde ich ihn auch mal probieren |supergri


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Sag dann bescheid würde auch nochmal mitkommen:q#6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Oder hast du evt. am Sonntag Zeit???


----------



## AL3X (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

oki mach ich gehe aber meistens nur am we zum angeln


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Dann würde Sonntag ja passen


----------



## AL3X (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

jo aber ich gehe dann schon so um 4-5 uhr moegwns bis mittags 12-13 uhr


----------



## esox82 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

flo,du scheinst ja besessen vom see zu sein
würde ja auch gerne mitgehen,aber ich muss ja arbeiten


----------



## esox82 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*



AL3X schrieb:


> jo aber ich gehe dann schon so um 4-5 uhr moegwns bis mittags 12-13 uhr


 
die in remerschen machen erst um 9uhr "auf", aber ich denke,du kannst schon früher anfangen,da sie gesagt haben,dass die selben regeln gelten,wie an der mosel....naja,plus die komischen regeln der alten


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Ne nur will ein wenig mit meiner Combo angeln und das geht an der Mosel bei dem Wasserstand schlecht


----------



## esox82 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

süchtig nenne ich das
dann musst du aber auf den illex wobbler warten,oder dir den spinner kaufen,den ich hatte


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Ne meiner fing auch... Die kleinen will ich ja nicht unbedingt
Die Combo hat auch sucht gefahr


----------



## esox82 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

sag bloss dein hecht wär grösser als meine gewesen.....
ok,2 kleine waren dabei,aber mein erster hatte aber die gleiche grösse wie deiner!
jo,wenn das mit den perücken nicht wäre


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Naja..das wird noch..ja war er...
Will nochmal nen schönen Barsch dran bekommen


----------



## esox82 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

jo,den hätte ich auch gerne gesehen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Egal Beim nächsten mal wirds besser

Meld dich wenn du nochmal Zeit zum angeln hast


----------



## esox82 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

werd ich tun,aber wie gesagt,wird wahrscheinlich erst am montag wieder können,dienstag letzte klausur und mittwoch dann semesterferien


----------



## AL3X (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> jo,wenn das mit den perücken nicht wäre



ihr nehmt bestimmt kleine spinner und wobbler , hängt mal zur abwechslung ein blein dran damit die schnur wieder richitg spannung bekommt


----------



## AL3X (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> die in remerschen machen erst um 9uhr "auf", aber ich denke,du kannst schon früher anfangen,da sie gesagt haben,dass die selben regeln gelten,wie an der mosel....naja,plus die komischen regeln der alten


naja ich denke die haben ihr eigene regeln aber ich schaue mal weil ich noch ne stelle an der mosel habe wo ich testen will


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Lol ne das war der erste Wurf mit meiner twitch Combo...da sitzt ne Baitcaster drauf


----------



## AL3X (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

flo gehst du mit an die mosel ? sonntag morgen 4-5 uhr


----------



## **bass** (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hey,
wie ich sehe habt ihr ja was gefangen... schade dass es bei den kleinen hechten blieb... welche wobbler habt ihr denn versucht? meine favoriten dort sind wobbler im weisfischdekor und barschmuster und wenn das nicht geht kommt ein schocker ran...
und wenn ihr auch noch nen großbarsch dran hattet ist ja toll, es gibt dort einige ; )

ein tipp: angelt mit laufposen und lebenden barschen, dann wird's auch mit dem großbarsch klappen... 

glaub dann komm ich am montag mal vorbei...


----------



## matthis90 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Mal ne Frage: 
http://webplaza.pt.lu/cstrotz/remerschen.htm 
hier steht, das der See im Juli nicht auf ist... Wie angelt ihr da dann? Oder ist das Veraltet?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

@ Al3x..wollt eigentlich noch mal meine Combo testen..deshalb See...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Dort steht das der große See erst ab 17.  September oder so geöffnet ist wegen Badebetrieb..aber nicht der kleine..ist aber auch eigentlich ziemlich weit weg..würde in der Mosel feedern...da fängst du gut Brassen....

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hi,
am montag können wir wieder dorthin gehen,wenn du lust hast deine kombi weiter zu testen....
oder aber an die mosel um zu feedern und gufis zu baden


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Jo aber wir müssten es wie am Dienstag machen#c


----------



## AL3X (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> @ Al3x..wollt eigentlich noch mal meine Combo testen..deshalb See...



ok dann gehe ich mal die stelle an der mosel testen


----------



## esox82 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hi,flo,wie hast du morgen zeit?
ich geh morgen mit meinem nachbarn nach schengen(wahrscheinlich).kannst du morgen auch kommen?oder nach remerschen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Muss morgen bis 17 Uhr arbeiten..könnt erst wieder am Sonntag#c


----------



## esox82 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

schade
sonntag geht bei mir nicht


----------



## AL3X (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Waren drin im Restaurant....
> 
> Na das ist ein Geheimnis....



ist das ein richtiges restaurant ?
mit essen , trinken und wc ? |supergri


----------



## esox82 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

eher eine brasserie,also zu trinken gab es was,essen wahrscheinlich nur pizza baguettes
wc hab ich nicht gesehen,müsste aber dort sein
und natürlich spielautomaten,wo die alte saß


----------



## AL3X (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

lol ok weil ich gerade dabei bin meine frau zum angeln zu überreden( das sie anfängt ) :q und da wer doch das ein guter anfang |rolleyes


----------



## esox82 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

das stimmt!
der platz ist ideal für den anfang,zum testen des geräts und zum erlernen oder verbessern des wurfstils!
andere leute sind bestimmt nicht da,also brauch sie sich nicht zu schämen


----------



## AL3X (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

jo ^^ mal schauen wann wir die zeit finden


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Na ich habe ne Ahnung wie das ausgeht....
Alex angelt sich nen Wolf und bleibt Schneider und seine Frau wird einen schönen Barsch oder Hecht fangen...

mfg Flo


----------



## AL3X (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

lol flo das ist immer so :q aber das ist egal bleibt ja in der familie


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Na dann werde dann am Sonntag alleine losziehen...


----------



## AL3X (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

wo gehst du angeln ?


----------



## esox82 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

bestimmt nach remerschen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Remerschen..will noch ein wenig meine Combo testen aber wenn die Sauer ganz okay aus sieht evt. auch an die Sauer

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

na dann bin ich jetzt aber mal gespannt was du zu berichten hast,flo.
ich hab noch ne picker und hechtrute eingepackt für morgen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Hab zwei Hechte und nen 10l eimer verhaftet


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

waren wenigstens köfis drin
wie geht's mit dem sonnenbrand?
nach einer stunde in stadtbredimus war mein gesicht schon rot angelaufen.....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Es geht aber heute nochmal Sonne wäre nicht gut..und ich bin ja nicht gerade  der Typ der direkt Sonnenbrand hat....
Sorry, evt. schaffen wir es ja noch einmal vor Sonntag....
Petri Heil

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

wäre toll,nochmals nach remerschen zu gehen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Joar..dan kannste auch paar Würfe mit der Combo machen


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

dann spule ne uralte schnur drauf,denn ich habe noch nie mit einer multi gefischt!
perrücken vorprogrammiert!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ich doch auch nicht....Ich erklär es dir auch vorher dann passt das...


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ok,wäre toll,dann kann ich kucken,ob ich mir auch was zulegen soll um die illex-wobbler besser führen zu können


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Nur mit 300€ solltest du schon rechnen

Aber ich will sie zurück..nicht den ganzen Tag fischen:q


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

mal kucken
also bislang käme ich auf 200€,aber wie gesagt,das steht alles noch in den sternen....
ist nichts festes,wie die spinncombo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Alphas...super Teil..leider ein wenig zu grob für meine Köder sonst wäre sie es warscheinlich auch geworden...


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

mal kucken,als erstes will ich mal die spinncombo plus kleinkram kaufen,danach kuck ich weiter


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

will mir irgendwann noch ne schwerere Combo bis ca. 1oz also ca. 40g holen...


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

eigentlich möchte ich nur so eine,um wobbler bis zu 30gr zu twitchen,deswegen dachte ich,dass eine bis 54gr WG gut wäre...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Bei Multis ist das anders als bei statios..aber können uns nächstes mal beim angeln darüber unterhalten


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

auch bei den ruten?????


----------



## AL3X (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

wenn dann normal nur die rutenspitze . hast du eine multi ?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ja..da sich die rute aufladen muss.das ist bei ner statio nicht so wichtig..evt kannst du aber auch ne statio twitch combo..holen reden nächstes mal drüber...texten gerade das Thema zu


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Ja.....an meiner twitchcombo


----------



## AL3X (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

jo sry vergessen hast ja ne baitcast


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

jo,stimmt,muss jetzt sowieso los,bis morgen dann...
gehe morgen vielleicht mit meinem vater nach remerschen
du kannst ja auch kommen,wenn du lust hast


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Ich bin morgen nicht da...
Wir telen...na dann fette Carps...


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

und den eimer nicht zu vergessen
eine leg ich auf karpfen,mit der anderen werden die illex ins wasser geworfen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Der Eimer liegt ja evt. noch da..dann mach bitte ein foto
Viel Glück und frag mal wegen Testangeln

mfg Flo


----------



## AL3X (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

habe was für euch ^^ http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1682960#post1682960


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Hab ich schon gesehen...die fisch ich nicht
Aber trotzdem danke...


----------



## AL3X (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

kein problem gerne doch


----------



## AL3X (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> jo,stimmt,muss jetzt sowieso los,bis morgen dann...
> gehe morgen vielleicht mit meinem vater nach remerschen
> du kannst ja auch kommen,wenn du lust hast


und warst du nun am see ? :q


----------



## esox82 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

jep,war dort,es war so warm,dass ich mich,so wie der flo auch,verbrannt habe
aber nur leicht.
wir waren nur von 13-17uhr dort,konnten daher keine karpfen an land ziehen.
beim spinnern hatte ich 2 heftige attacken und danach nen kleinen barsch....
weissfische waren überall aber leider hatten wir keine maden und auf mais bekamen wir keinen biss....
es waren auch lauter badegäste dort,die andauernd kamen und fragten: "und,schon was gefangen"
und lauter kinder,die an den stegen rumliefen und mir fragen stellen wollten,aber ich hab die so böse angekuckt,dass die wieder gingen...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

lol das kenn ich...
Bei den einen sagte ich immer kann kein französich usw....
und bei deutschen,luxemburgern..hab ich kurz auf englisch geantwortet..hilft super....

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hehe muss ich mir merken
dein 20 pfünder ruht momentan am ufer
konnte ihn knippsen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Cool...schick mir mal das Foto oder stells hoier rein


----------



## esox82 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hier ist ein foto von dem gewaltigen 20 pfünder,den florian beim twitchen erwischt hatte!


----------



## **bass** (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

wie gesagt nach einigen eher mageren ansitzen an der mosel bin ich dann mal wieder zum baggersee umgestiegen...

ziel war meine erste schleie für die saison! und, es hat auf anhieb geklappt...

ne ruhige stelle ausgesucht, stippe fertig gemacht, futter und los gings nach einigen rotaugen bekam ich auf einmal keine bisse mehr, das schon nach einer stunde glaubte aber nicht dass die schleien schon da waren also köfi mal genau auf dieser stelle platziert und nach sagen wir mal zehn sekunden biss! konnte dann einen schönen 38er barsch verhaften, danach gings auch wieder mit den rotaugen ; )
dann wieder nach einer stunde nichts mehr jedoch beobachtete ich bläschen aufsteigen also mais ran und los freute mich schon innerlich auf den ersten drill, und schon ging die pose auch schon unter nach nem harten drill konnte ich ne schöne 3kg schleie verhaften darauf folgten dann nochmal 5 in der grössenordnung und noch ein mini karpfen... das war mal wieder einen richtig geiler angelnachmittag...

danach ging ich dann noch zweimal und hab ähnlich gefangen, einer der beiden dicken hechte konnte ich aber noch nicht verhaften dafür aber kleine halbstarke...

und wie vorher gesagt würde gerne bilder reinsetzen aber mein kartenleser will nicht mehr...


----------



## **bass** (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

wenn's jemand interressiert werde heute mittag und morgen warscheinlich auch noch zum baggersee fahren...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Petri Mike...werde morgen mal an die Sauer gehen


----------



## AL3X (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

jo petri mike #6 werde mal am we nach remerschen gehen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Hi Alex, evt. komm ich mal vorbei....wann wolltest du den gehen???

mfg Flo


----------



## AL3X (1. August 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ich denke ich bin so ab 10 uhr dort und werde so bis 16-17 uhr bleiben .


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. August 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hehe..sam. oder son.???


----------



## **bass** (2. August 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

so war dann wie gesagt zwei mal nach remerschen und konnte so einige fische erwischen leider bliebs eher bei etwas kleineren, die schleien auch... alle so um 30cm aber ne menge rotaugen aber leider auch nur handlang...

bemerkt hab ich aber wenn mann mit waggler und auf etwa 30-40m weit raus angelt da gibt's richtig fette rotaugen...

mit wobbler hatte ich dann auch nochmal 3 hechte aber die drei zusammen genügten fast für's mindestmass...

auf köfi keinen biss...
und auf frolic hatte ich am zweiten tag nen hammerbiss, konnte ihn aber nicht anschlagen war gerade am pullern!!!#q

dann bin ich gespannt ob ihr was an land zieht, werd mich für die nächsten zweieinhalb wochen verabschieden, sitze nämlich ab samstag in der sonne! in ibiza für die dies kennen|supergri|uhoh::g

aber danach gehts wieder los! freu mich schon auf september wenn der grosse geöffnet wird!!!


----------



## AL3X (3. August 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> hehe..sam. oder son.???


samstag


----------



## esox82 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

na,war keiner von euch mehr in remerschen?


----------



## AL3X (7. August 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

leider noch nicht dazu gekommen


----------



## phlep (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hallo , bin der phlep.komm aus luxemburg und bin gerade eben auf diese seite gestosen.ich gehe für mein leben gern fischen aber ich weiss noch nicht so viel da dachte ich mir hier könnte ich was dazu lernen.kenn hier auch seer gute angelstellen an der mosel


----------



## esox82 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*



phlep schrieb:


> hallo , bin der phlep.komm aus luxemburg und bin gerade eben auf diese seite gestosen.ich gehe für mein leben gern fischen aber ich weiss noch nicht so viel da dachte ich mir hier könnte ich was dazu lernen.kenn hier auch seer gute angelstellen an der mosel


 
moien phlep,oder philippe wahrscheinlech!
willkommen im board.also infos kriegst du von diesem board zu genüge.lese einfach mal einige threads hier durch,die dich interessieren.
wenn du sonst irgendwelche fragen hast,kannst du sie mir gerne stellen,sowie den anderen hier im luxemburger thread,auch gerne per PN


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Jo, solange du dich vorstellst und schaffst bitte und danke zu sagen sind alle Fragen wilkommen 

Achso Wilkommen im Board

mfg Flo


----------



## phlep (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

also ich geh am freitag abend auf die mosel.hecht angeln.kommt jemand mit .kenn eine perfekte stelle


----------



## esox82 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ich kann vielleicht vorbeikommen,hängt davon ab,wie lange ich arbeiten muss!
du kannst mir ja per PN schreiben,wohin du gehst,dann kann ich vielleicht nachkommen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

In die Mosel auf Hecht???
Gibt es zwar aber da kenne ich bessere Stellen entweder in der Sauer oder den Seen Würde mich aber eines besseren belehren lassen^^
Werde entweder mit Gufi auf Zander oder mit der Fliege am Freitag losziehen Also wenn jemand Bock hat einfach melden

@Bass..wir wärs? Du kannst doch auch die Fliegen schwingen

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Oha der Andy ist auch da^^


----------



## Desperados (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hmmm... fliege schwingen ?? klingt gut glaub die pack ich auch mal wieder mit ein


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Joar entweder an der Sauer oder an der Mosel auf Döbel,Zander und Barsch mit Streamern


----------



## esox82 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Oha der Andy ist auch da^^


 
war aber schon wieder weg


----------



## esox82 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Joar entweder an der Sauer oder an der Mosel auf Döbel,Zander und Barsch mit Streamern


 
ich werde wohl erst wieder am samstag losgehen können
ab der woche vom 22. hab ich mehr zeit,da geht das studium weiter


----------



## phlep (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

freitag
der hammer.ich wollte gerade einpacken da ging die pose wie ein torpedo runter.1 meter hecht .um 19 uhr 23 gefangen mit einem naturkoeder


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

diesmal zwei Stunden gedrillt?
Wie sieht es mit Bildern aus?

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

jo,ich hoffe auch,dass du bilder von dem tollen fang gemacht hast!


----------



## phlep (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hab ich auch.aber mit dem handy.ich versuche mal die auf den pc zu bekommen


----------



## Sala (22. November 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Hallo, bin neu hier im orum. Bin zwar schon etwas länger angemeldet aber das is mein erster Bericht. Na jedenfalls hoffe ich dass ihr einige meiner Fragen beantworten könntet? Ich hatte vor mit einem Freund in nexter Zeit auf Hecht und Zander loszuziehen, leider kenn ich mich noch nicht so gut mit den Gewässern in Luxemburg aus, da ich erst angefangen habe mit fischen. Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr mir ein paar tips geben könntet, wo es sich zur Zeit gerade lohnt. Wie sieht es den Mit dem Baggerweiher aus, von dem ihr hier redet? Lohnt sich der oder gibt es andere Gewässer die einigermaßen erfolgsversprechender wären?

Mfg Sam


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. November 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Auf Zander gibt es definitiv bessere Gewässer das wären z.b die Mosel, Stausee Esch und der Echternacher See.

Auf Hecht würde ich definitiv den Echternacher See oder Stausser Esch bevorzugen. Dann ist da noch der Stausee in Vianden allerdings kenne ich dort den Hechtbestand nicht.
Bedenke allerdings das der Echternacher See momentan zu ist also würde ich nach Remerschen oder Esch fahren

Zu den Stellen....muss du selber testen..werden hier sicher nicht unsere Stellen verraten die wir über lange Zeit selbst gesucht haben. Und die jedem Verraten der dann einen nach dem anderen Zander dort eins auf die Rübe gibt und mitnimmt, egal wie Groß

Das mit dem Mitnehmen war jetzt nicht auf dich bezogen, also nicht eingeschnappt sein oder sauer

Lg  Flo


----------



## Sala (22. November 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort!

Also wollte auch nicht genaue Stellen wissen, hab mich do wohl schlecht ausgedrückt, hab halt mit Tips und Stelle eher das Gewässer gemeint was im Moment am geeignetsten ist. Würde des ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht jedem wahrscheinlich weitererzählen, kann das also gut verstehen, sonst würdens ja irgendwann keine Fische mehr geben wenn jeder sie gerne mitnimmt und das wär ja schon Schade. 

Ich werde dann einen Bericht schreiben wies gelaufen ist ,weiss allerdings nicht ob ich diese Woche noch gehe oder nexte.


----------



## esox82 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hallo sala und willkommen im board!
also wie der flo bereits geschrieben hat,ist die mosel definitiv besser,wenn es um zander geht,als der baggerweiher in remerschen.
auf hecht kannst du es sicherlich in remerschen versuchen,aber da brauchst du,neben dem normalen grenzgewässerschein,noch eine tageskarte,um dort legal zu angeln!
die genauen stellen musst du dir schon selber suchen und testen
wenn du hier alles durchgelesen hast,wirst du sicherlich noch den einen oder anderen hotspot erkennen,den wir flüchtig erwähnt haben
wünsche dir aber viel erfolg und berichte uns über deinen angeltag!

mfg Andy


----------



## phlep (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

!vom 19 januar bis zum 27 ist die bootmesse in duesseldorf !ich bin natürlich auch wieder dabei und werde mir ein paar ruten besorgen  kommt jemand mit??


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Muss erstmal gucken ob sich das nicht mit der Fliegenfischermesse überschneidet
Welche Hersteller sind denn da hast du nen link dazu mit einer Liste???

mfg Flo


----------



## phlep (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ich kann dir nur deen hier anbieten mehr weiss ich im moment nict:http://www.boot.de/ .
da findest du nur den termin.aber egal wie geh ich dahin


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Naja wirklich viele Infos bekommt man da nicht
Warst du schon mal da???
Wenn ja wie sieht das Angebot aus?
Interessieren würde mich die Berkley, Illex, Pezon&Michel und Shimano Ruten sowie, Shimano und Daiwa Rollen
Und das Angebot an Bellybooten

Wenn ich da was finden sollte wäre ich dabei Wie willst du hinkommen? Zug, Auto???

mfg Flo


----------



## phlep (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ich gehe jetzt fürs 5te mal dahin da ist eine halle (nur anglersachen)ungefaer so groos wie ein fuusballfeld.es gibt um die 20 stände wo man die tollsten sachen findet .da habe ich auch schon die ein oda andere rute gekauft.ich fahre mit meienm onkel dahin.er ist wirklich jedes jahr da.also meiner meinung nach lohnt es sich dahin zu gehen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Naja..geht ja speziell um die oben genannten Artikel war schon auf div. Angelmessen doch an den geilen Ruten hat es gemangelt

Eine Ashura Power Finess zum guten Preis würde ich direkt mitnehmen und dazu ne passende 1000er Rolle z.b. Twinpower,Stradic,Technium,Red Arc

mfg Flo


----------



## phlep (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

also ich hab mir da ne black panther gekauft und bin zufrieden damit
mein bruder hat da auch schon unzählige angeln gekauft und hat sich noch nicht beschwehrt.ich bin mir sicher du wirst minenstens einer deiner artikel dort finden


----------



## Ronacts (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Hallo

Ich wollte nur mal wissen ab wann man morgens da auftauchen kann, und wo man da bezahlen muss, ich wollte morgen mal an den Remerschen See fahren.
Will vielleicht jemand mitkommen ?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Es war 8 oder 9 glaube ich...Ansonsten einfach fischen und warten bis die alte kommt und bezahlen oder ho0ch gehen und eine Karte kaufen...
Hab leider kein Stahl mehr und muss gleich arbeiten und somit keine Zeit welches zu kaufen, ansonsten wäre ich gerne vorbeigekommen.

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

wie wäre es mit einem letzten raubfischtag,ehe die schonzeit anfängt?


----------



## Ronacts (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Wann und wo ?
Ich wäre dabei
Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Eisangeln??? Da müssen wir schon an die Mosel


----------



## esox82 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

wir können auch an die mosel!
samstag?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

jeden tag außer samstag da muss ich wahrscheinlich arbeiten...
ich werde mir für die raubfischschonzeit eine P&M specialist trout mit ner 1000er rolle esorgen und auf barsch und döbel ausweichen^^

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

bei mir geht es nur samstag!
morgen fahre ich zum decathlon,mal wieder shoppen
und sonntag,naja,das weisst du ja
soll ich dir spinner usw mitbringen?


----------



## Ronacts (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

wenn ich mitgehen darf gehts bei mir am besten Samstag
Habe aber noch kein neues Material gekauft.

Naja meldet Euch Gruß Ronny


----------



## esox82 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hier wird sicherlich keinem verboten,mit angeln zu gehen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

was haltet ihr von montag?


----------



## Ronacts (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Na dann wäre ich dabei - wohin?|rolleyes

Gruß ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

meinst du jetzt montag oder samstag?


----------



## Ronacts (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hmm Montag ist Silvester da kann ich nicht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

joar die letzte chance^^ willste schon morgens saufen
Hoffe ich mal das ich samstags zeit habe

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

jo,wäre besser,du hättest samstags zeit!


----------



## GALLA (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

MOIN MOIN!
Erstmal FROHE WEIHNACHTEN euch ALLEN!!!!
Hab mir gerade Remerschen via Google Earth angeschaut,Deshalb hab ich mal eine Frage,da es ziemlich viele Weiher sind.
Wo ist Weiher Nr.1 und Weiher Nr.2?
Darf an den Anderen NICHT Geangelt werden?

_GRUSS
    UND
*PETRI

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
*_


----------



## Ronacts (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*



> bass:ja gut da gibt's mehrere seen, aber die meisten sind verpachtet oder unter naturschutz...
> 
> die baggerssen die mann beangeln kann, sind die wo sich auch dieses kleine restaurant befindet... wenn du auf der moselstraße unterwegs bist geht eigentlich nur eine ''geteerte'' straße zu den baggerseen, ist gekennzeichnet mit ''haff remerschen'' das gelände ist umzäunt und am eingang befindet sich ne kasse, mit nem schild davor wo die regeln draufstehen... ist auch gleich neben dem fußballfeld...
> 
> wenn du zum eingang reingehst fällst du praktisch gleich in den grossen see, und der kleine befindet gleich links nebenan!


 
ich glaube er hat das ganz gut beschrieben
Gruß Ronny


----------



## esox82 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

jop,bass hat es perfekt beschrieben!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Jupp also ich muss am Samstag um 17Uhr arbeiten 

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

kacke,also fällt es für dieses jahr ins wasser


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Wieso bis 15Uhr habe ich Zeit Und heute auch^^ und am Sonntag auch und am Montag


----------



## esox82 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ich hab nur am samstag zeit
wir können auch nur bis 15uhr bleiben,geht auch


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

joar mal gucken, ob meine Mutter mich fährt auf dem Fahrrad habe ich keine Lust^^

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

wir können ja in wasserbillig angeln,dann muss sie nicht so weit fahren,bezw du auf dem fahrrad


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Joar mal gucken, schreib dir ne sms heut abend 

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ok,alles klar.
ich kuck jetzt noch nach neuen rollen und ruten und dann geht´s zum decathlon


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Hehe, hab ich schon warte nur noch auf mein Gehalt^^


----------



## esox82 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ich denke,ich hab auch schon was gefunden,will aber noch suchen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Hehe, am 02.01 Stehe ich direkt beim Chef parat^^


----------



## esox82 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

so,bin jetzt weg,geh mein weihnachstgeld ausgeben
bis später


----------



## Ronacts (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Hallo Jungs
Ich kann leider nicht am Samstag, ein Arbeitskollege von mir hat das zeitliche gesegnet und wird morgen beerdigt :-(
@ Flo 
hast du eigentlich den deutschen Fischereischein, dann kannst du ja noch bis 1.4. auf Zander in der Mosel losziehen?
Gruß Ronny


----------



## esox82 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Mein Beileid,Ronny!


----------



## Ronacts (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

so schlimm ist das auch nicht für mich, war ja kein Verwander#t

warst du denn erfolgreich im decathlon?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Trotzdem nicht toll! 
Nein brauchte ich nie,da ich in Lux. angefangen habe zu angeln und keine eltern brauchte die immer dabei waren aber im Juni hab ich ihn und dann jeden tag min. 1-2 Stunden am Wasser

Also Kassel hat die Rute frühestens im Feb. wieder hab noch die Lzx. angelläden angeschrieben ob sie P&M führen, mal gucken ob was konnt, da alles auf franz. war und ich deutsch geschrieben hab. Ansonsten hole ich sie bei gt.

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> so schlimm ist das auch nicht für mich, war ja kein Verwander#t
> 
> warst du denn erfolgreich im decathlon?
> 
> Gruß Ronny


 
Jo,aber trotzdem schlimm.
nee,ich hab schon alles,was die da verkaufen
hab mir nur noch karpfenbleie geholt


----------



## esox82 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Trotzdem nicht toll!
> Nein brauchte ich nie,da ich in Lux. angefangen habe zu angeln und keine eltern brauchte die immer dabei waren aber im Juni hab ich ihn und dann jeden tag min. 1-2 Stunden am Wasser
> 
> Also Kassel hat die Rute frühestens im Feb. wieder hab noch die Lzx. angelläden angeschrieben ob sie P&M führen, mal gucken ob was konnt, da alles auf franz. war und ich deutsch geschrieben hab. Ansonsten hole ich sie bei gt.
> ...


 

hast du die läden in lux angeschrieben?
da wirst du wohl kein glück haben!ich hab ja in wasserbillig auch gefragt,wegen der skeletor,und die sagten mir,wegen einer rzte bestellen die nicht bei einem lieferanten!


----------



## Ronacts (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Hallo Jungs
Seid Ihr heute doch nicht losgezogen?|bigeyes
Gruß Ronny


----------



## esox82 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

nee,ronny,ich warte immer noch auf ne sms vom flo,die er mir gestern schreiben wollte


----------



## Ronacts (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Na wo hat der die nur hingeschickt|kopfkrat
Vielleicht liegt er ja noch im Koma:q

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Ich wollte eine schicken, wenn ich komme

Öhm es geht ja nicht darum sondern, nur eine Rute wenn der Laden Sensas führt kann er auch P&M sowie Illex ordern Ne Wasserbillig habe ich nicht angeschrieben da rufe ich an öhm... irgendzwei andere der eine wäre echt geil er führt garbolino und sensas somit wären alle drei ruten drin, hoffe er schreibt zurück ansonsten musst du mal auf franz. dahin schreiben.

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

welcher laden ist das denn?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

öhm..müsste ich gucken sag ich dir morgen lol habe heut mehrfach versucht den angelladen in wasserbillig an der Apperat zu bekommen. bin immer wo anders gelandet

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

wünsch ich dir auch,mike!
schöner hecht! so um die 70cm?


----------



## Ronacts (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*



> **bass**
> aber nicht's vür ungut wünsche euch und euren familien ein frohes und fischreiches neues jahr!!!
> 
> bis dann


Hallo Mike 

Das gleiche wünsche ich dir auch und auch Petri zum Hecht.

Gruß und Petri Ronny


----------



## **bass** (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

74er! auf dropshot nem 5cm köder

hey ronacts, 

hab irgendwo gelesen du willst köfis für den januar fangen, es steht nicht richtig im gesetz aber das angeln mit kunstködern bzw. köderfischen ist ab dem 31.dez untersagt! weis auch nicht so richtig, weil es nicht auf dem schein steht weis aber dass einige schon probleme bekommen haben...

aber mit dem wurm funzt es auch ; )


----------



## **bass** (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

noch ein tipp...

in bettembourg wirst du jede erdenkliche rute von pezon&michel bekommen können... er geht auch gleich mit seinem geschäft online, dann kann mann anscheinend billiger übers internet bestellen... er hat auch jede menge illexspielzeuge bestellt!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Oki, alles klar Mike, weißte du auch ob Illexruten unter dem Spielzeug waren?


----------



## Ronacts (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*



> hey ronacts,
> 
> hab irgendwo gelesen du willst köfis für den januar fangen, es steht nicht richtig im gesetz aber das angeln mit kunstködern bzw. köderfischen ist ab dem 31.dez untersagt! weis auch nicht so richtig, weil es nicht auf dem schein steht weis aber dass einige schon probleme bekommen haben...
> 
> aber mit dem wurm funzt es auch ; )


 
Die Köderfische wären in der deutschseitigen Mosel geschwommen, da darfst du noch bis 1.4. Zander und bis 1.2. Hecht angeln
Außerdem wurde das Mindestmaß für den Wels aufgehoben
Da wo ich Köderfische fangen wollte waren heute morgen Kormorane aktiv
ALso waren die schneller wie ich
Bin dann noch ein Stück weitergezogen aber mehr wie ein Kaulbarsch war heute morgen nicht drin.
Jetzt muss ich meine Köderfische irgendwo anders herbekommen.
Mein Nachbar hat einen schönen Teich|supergri
Nee ganz im Ernst wo bekomme ich die jetzt her |kopfkrat
Okay Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und 
Tschüß bis nächstes Jahr.
Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Aus meiner Tiefkühltruhe


----------



## esox82 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

oder beim fischhändler


----------



## GALLA (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> oder beim fischhändler



In Frankreich kann man KöFis kaufen,wie siehts in Luxemburg aus bzw. Bettemburg????



 PETRI und ein FROHES NEUES


----------



## esox82 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

kann ich dir jetzt so nicht sagen,weiss ich nicht.....
meinst du lebende? vielleicht in einer zoohandlung?...


----------



## **bass** (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

der in bettemburg hat leider nur elritzen und mit denen ist es verboten in luxemburg zu angeln...

für kleine köfis würde ich ans stromwerk bei rosport fahren gleich hinter der schleuse, dort hast du einen strömenden und einen ruhigen bereich dort dürfte so einiges an kleinfisch rummschwimmen...

wusste nicht dass mann in deutschland an der mosel noch auf raubfische gehen kann, glaub dann muss ich den schein auch mal machen... ; )

ob er illexruten bestellt hat weis ich nicht, aber sag mal so bei p&m findest du eine die mindestens so gut sein wird ; )


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Sagen wir so mindesten 20-30€ mehr als bei allen anderen
Morgen ist der Tag der Entscheidung welche Rute es wird

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, man darf doch noch mit Kunstködern auf Barsch angeln oder, ist im Gesetz nicht genau definiert

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

oh ha,wessen pc funzt denn da wieder
nein,das angeln mit kunstködern ist erlaubt,nur haben hecht und zander schonzeit!
http://webplaza.pt.lu/cstrotz/luxemburg.htm#Schonzeiten


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ne bin bei der freundin


----------



## esox82 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ahso
lg an die freundin


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

schönen gruß zurück

hmm....bin mal gespannt wieviel ich am wochenende für ne rute liegen lasse^^

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

also doch über inet?
ich bin mir noch nicht sicher,ob ich diesen oder aber erst nächsten monat die ruten und rollen bestellen soll,da ich ja mit einigen freunden schon ne grössere bestellung bei gerlinger machen werde


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

dacht wir wollten shoppen gehen???
wenn der nix für mich hat übers inet


----------



## esox82 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

mal kucken,vielleicht nur 1 rute.....


----------



## esox82 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

@all:
war gestern an den weihern vorbeigefahren,die sind alle zugefroren


----------



## esox82 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ich bringe den thread mal wieder hoch,da ja doch recht viele informationen hier drin stehen


----------



## chewapchici (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Hi,

wie sieht's in den Weihern von Remerschen aus? Wollte mal dort mit Spinner, Gufi oder Wobbler los. Ist dies eine gute Zeit, und welchen Köder sollte man benutzen?

Merci
Pat


----------



## Desperados (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Nein !


----------



## Ronacts (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

@gilles
sehr informativ deine Antwort :q
Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Na sagt doch alles aus oder nicht ??  Frage war doch --> ist dies eine gute Zeit. Antwort -> Nein


----------



## chewapchici (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Aaah, dann bin ich beruhigt, dies ist so ziemlich das Gleiche wie das ganze Jahr über in der Mosel, dann.#6


----------



## Desperados (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Genau   aber wieso beruhigt dich das ??  mich nervts eher :-(


----------



## chewapchici (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

#c Tja, ich hab mich damit abgefunden, Angeln kann man immer noch an der Mosel, zum Fische fangen gehe ich einfach woanders hin. |wavey:


----------



## Desperados (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

so kann mans natürlich auch machen


----------



## fishermansbf:D (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Gleich ist es wieder soweit! Remerschen öffnet wieder. 
Wie sol man jetzt am besten im kleinen Weiher auf Hecht angeln?

mfg

sebi


----------



## bflow (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

@fishermansbf

hi

ich war zwar noch nie am baggersee in remerschen zum angeln würde aber meinen, dass die Wahl zwischen spinnen und köfi angeln auf hecht geschmackssache ist!

mfg flo


----------



## fishermansbf:D (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

also wenn das so ist dann hab ich mir überlegt mit KöFi mit der Pose zu angeln und mit Gummifischen zu spinnen aber welche grösse,Farbe,... soll der GuFi haben oder soll ich mit Wobbler angeln?

sebi


----------



## bflow (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ich bin wirklich kein experte darin aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere haben viele geschrieben, dass gufi eher im winter fängig ist. ich würde sagen mit wobbler, welche farbe und größe das hängt von der größe der fische ab die du fangen willst! von da an hast du die qual der wahl, suche einfach hier im thread ob schon jmd irgendwelche spezifische wobbler erwähnt hat und ansonsten kannst du ja ein bisschen im inet schauen!


----------



## fishermansbf:D (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

wo gehst du denn immer angeln und auf was,..?


----------



## bflow (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

also ich bin eigentlich ein einsteiger und versuch mich ein bisschen in allem. hab jedoch als kleiner junge oft rotaugen in der mosel gefangen und war jedes jahr im sommer in spanien wo ich kleine goldstriemenbrassen gefangen hab. in den letzten 2 monaten war ich oft am forellenpuff und einmal am stausee esch-sauer und einmal in echternach am see. werde jedoch ab dem 15. juni öfter an die mosel fahren und mein glück auf raubfische(zander, hechte und barsche) versuchen!

mfg flo


----------



## **bass** (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

bis zum 15.juni musst du doch noch warten... aber beide methoden sind erfolgreich... zum spinnen kann ich dir raten wobbler im barschdekor zu benutzen, und grosse löffel, bei den gufis so komisch es auch klingt aber ein normaler twister in weiss oder rot sind fängiger als irgendein hi-tech gufi...


----------



## fishermansbf:D (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

@**bass** angelst du oft in remerschen?

erzähl einbisschen.

sebi.


----------



## $perch$ (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

boah ich kriege richtig Lust in Remerschen zu fischen, was ich hier alles gelesen habe!
o:


----------



## bflow (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ab wann ist der baggersee eigentlich geöffnet?


----------



## Desperados (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ab 15. juni ist der kleine see geöffnet und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist der grosse ab 10 oder 15 september offen aber bei dem grossen bin ich mir nie sicher das fällt mir meist erst 2-3 wochen vor eröffnung ein.


----------



## Desperados (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Und was die aussagen von Bass betreffen, da kann ich nur zustimmen, grosse löffel wie der im anhang dürfen in keiner Kiste fehlen , anbei auch ein foto von meinem lieblings twister. sehr zu empfehlen, der fegt jedes Gewässer leer. #d#d#d#d


----------



## chewapchici (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Und auf keinen Fall die Barschbombe vergessen.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man mit dem Löffel diese Resultate überstrahlt.


----------



## fishermansbf:D (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

War gestern am Steinforterweiher angeln.
2 Stunden war ich ungefähr da aber mit meinem 3er Mepps fing ich nur eine kleine Forelle an statt ein Hecht.


----------



## $perch$ (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

War noch nie einer von euch am lac de madine?


----------



## Desperados (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

doch, nur leider nicht zum angeln


----------



## $perch$ (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

der ist super da muss es man mal mit futterkorb und spinner versuchen.


----------



## Desperados (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

futterkorb und spinner ?? wie sieht die Montage denn aus


----------



## $perch$ (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

an dem see gibt es eine kleine Einbuchtung da musst du einfach einen leichten Futterkorbnormal an der Hauptschnur befestigen 14. Haken Maden oder Mais an den Haken und schon kommen die Brassen zu Besuch. Beim Spinnern ein 3er Mepps, den muss man bei den Bacheinlaufen führen. Die Hechte gehen wie wild drauf, und wenn noch eine Forelle in der Geegend ist geht ebenfalls auf den Löffel.


----------



## $perch$ (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Weiss einer wie gross kleine See in Remerschen in etwa ist?


----------



## $perch$ (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Kennt sich hier jemand mit dem Weiher in Steinfort aus?


----------



## **bass** (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

wusste gar nicht dass mann in steinfort angeln darf, wo kriegs du denn da den schein her ? der kleine see in remerschen schätz ich mal ist etwa 75m lang und 50 breit bei ner durschnittlichen tiefe vo 2.5-3 metern...


----------



## fishermansbf:D (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

An der Gemeinde.

Den Jahres schein für Kinder kostet nur die Hälfte.

Für die erwachsenen kostet er 30 Euro.



In ein paar Tagen öffnet Remerschen:vik:

Gehe nächstes Wochenende mit nem Kumpel dort hin...


----------



## $perch$ (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Danke bass ich war noch da deshalb dachte ich dass er villeicht 1 ha hätte oder so. 
Ja der schein kostet so etwa 30euro.
ich sa da mal ein paar angler mit der stippe die haben schleien und rotaugen dort gefangen deswegen wollte ich mal genaueres


----------



## fishermansbf:D (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Geht einer von euch nächstes Wochenende nach Remerschen?


----------



## $perch$ (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hey fischermann
hast du schon mal zu steinfort auf friedfisch geangelt?


----------



## fishermansbf:D (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Ja!
Aber das war nur einmal da hab ich mit ner kleinen Spinnrute 2,10-2,40 m vorne am Ufer geangelt aber hab vorher noch angefüttert.

Wir fingen mit Maden kleine Barsche und handlange Rotaugen-.


----------



## $perch$ (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Ah ok danke. Ist der das ganze Jahr über geöffnet?


----------



## fishermansbf:D (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Les doch : http://www.steinfort.lu/egocms/content_site_steinfort_page_96.html


----------



## $perch$ (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Vielen dank  
ich weiss jetzt alles was ich wissen wollte


----------



## extremepike (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hallo ,ich bin neu im forum und wollte mal wissen weche wobbler grösse am besten im kleinen weiher in remerschen geht für dicke barsche und hechte ?


----------



## Desperados (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

10 cm


----------



## extremepike (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

thx haha und grelle farben oder?


----------



## fishermansbf:D (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Wer ist so lieb und verratet ein paar Hot Spots (auf Hecht) im kleinen See in Remerschen?


----------



## extremepike (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

also ich sage nichts mein lieber haha


----------



## fishermansbf:D (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

gehst du dieses Wochenende in Remerschen angeln?


----------



## extremepike (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ja mit einem freund hat 13 jahre xD wir probieren es mal auf hecht rotaugen schleia barsch an co und du?


----------



## fishermansbf:D (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

jap wann gehst du denn?


----------



## extremepike (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

am sonntag und du?


----------



## extremepike (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

als ich das erste mal da war fingen wir so um die 100 rotaugen 1 schleia und noch ein paar barsche es macht riesen spass auch wenn die fische klein sind xD wann geht ihr den nach remerschen??


----------



## Gusti (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Hallo, bin heute so gegen 20h00 das erste Mal am Baggersee in Remerschen gewesen und habe mich mal umgesehen. War aber überhaupt niemand da. Wo bekomme ich denn den Angelschein für den See? Krieg ich den in dieser Gaststätte oder muss ich dazu auf die Gemeinde? Kann mir jemand sagen ob dort viel los ist oder ob es eher ruhiger ist was das Angeln anbelangt. Sieht recht gut aus ausser dass in dem kleinen See viele Pflanzen sind. Ab wann darf man den auch in dem grossen fischen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Einfach mal hier etwas lesen...


----------



## extremepike (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ja man muss den Angelschein in dem restaurant machen es kostet 4 euro wann geht ihr den ?


----------



## Gusti (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

OK, vielen Dank, weis noch nicht genau wann ich hin gehe. Diese Woche werde ich es leider kaum schaffen, ausser vieleicht am Freitagabend, mal kuken, aber das weiss ich noch nicht sicher. Hast du denn da schon mal geangelt?


----------



## extremepike (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Ja schon oft aber dièses jahr ist so viel kraut da :/


----------



## $perch$ (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Na hatte dieses Jahr schon jemand Erfolg am Baggerweiher?
Glaube gehe Ende nexte Woche mal etwas dahin angeln.
So wie ich hier gelesen habe nehme ich mal die Spinnrute und die Stippe mit.


----------



## extremepike (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ja ich war am sonntag dahin viel kraut da aber ich konnte mit der stip 2 schleien rotaugen und barsche überlisten macht schon spass xD


----------



## Sala (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Hallo,

hab den thread schon einige zeit mitgelesen und wollte jetzt auch mal mitschreiben:m 
War jedenfalls heute morgen an den Baggerweiher in Remerschen angeln. Konnte sofort früh am morgen 3 kleine Schleien überlisten und einen Barsch, danach war aber Sendepause. Ein Freund der auch mit war, hat ziemlich gut Rotaugen gefangen, hat mir dann auch welche gegeben um auf Hecht zu probieren :q. Hatte nach einiger Zeit auch einen Biss, leider ging mir der Hecht vorm Steg verloren, war jedoch keine Riese, schätzte ihn so auf 55-60 cm.Wäre aber  immerhin mein erster für dieses Jahr gewesen.

Werd wohl versuchen nexte Woche  nochmal hinzufahren, vielleicht klappts ja dann :vik:


----------



## Desperados (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

na dann, herzlich willkommen.


----------



## $perch$ (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Wie ists wenn ihr profis spinnangelt
mit oder ohne stahlvorfach?
bis jetzt habe ich immer ohne geangelt bin der meihnung das die fische den stahl sehen


----------



## Desperados (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hängt von der ködergrösse und dem Hechtbestand ab


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Im See nicht ohne Stahl, selbst Barsch und Zander beißen trotz Stahl. Selbst wenn lieber 1 Fisch weniger fangen, als einen mit Wobbler im Maul zu verlieren...


----------



## **bass** (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

am baggersee ganz klar mit stahlvorfach angeln, diese seen sind immer fürn nen hecht gut...


----------



## $perch$ (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Gut Danke


----------



## extremepike (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

und hatte jmd schon einen guten erfolg in remerschen?


----------



## **bass** (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

glaub nicht dass viele zum see laufen wenn daneben gleich die mosel ist ausser zum köfifangen ; )

wenn du den 15sept. abwartest bekommst du hier mehr feedback denn dann geht der grosse see nämlich auf und dann ist hechtzeit!!! hoff nur mehr als letztes jahr ; )


----------



## $perch$ (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

hallo war mal am freitag für 2 stunden am kleinen baggerweiher.
Es war das erste mal dass ich da war. 8 winzige barsche und einen mitt 30er hecht.
hab fotos gemacht doch hab probleme die hier rein zu bekommen


----------



## fishermansbf:D (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Hab letztens nichts gefangen ausser ein paar Barsche die menem Blinker folgten der allerdings grösser war als die Barsche selbst.^^

Kenne eine gute Stelle für Schleie.


----------



## $perch$ (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Ach übrigens ich hab viele rotaugen und brassen am baggersee beobachtet.
Mike hat recht es ist sehr schwer dort fische zu fangen weil es so glasklar ist. hatte bestimmt 10 nachläufer von barschen die nicht haken konnte dabei war noch ein grossbarsch der kurz vorm ufer abgedreht ist


----------



## $perch$ (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

wenn du mir die stelle für schleie verratest bekommst du auch die vom hecht


----------



## fishermansbf:D (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Ok willst du dass ich sie dir per email schicke oder hier im Forum?


----------



## $perch$ (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

per pn


----------



## fishermansbf:D (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ok mach ich.


----------



## $perch$ (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ich war letzte woche auch nochmal in steinfort. ein ganzer eimer voller rotaugen und ein 28er barsch. Nächstes mal versuche ich es da auf brassen und schleie


----------



## extremepike (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

wann gehst du den nach steinfort wir können ja zusammen gehen wen du willst?


----------



## $perch$ (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ich gehe jetzt fü die nächsten 3 wochen in die ferien.
ich sag bescheit wenn ich wieder zurück bin


----------



## Psykomantis (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Hi Leute,

bin grad über diesen Thread gestoplert....

Der See hört sich ja schon interessant an.
Wollte mich am Mittwoch (30.12.2009) auf den Weg nach Luxemburg machen um das Jahr erfolgreich zu beenden.

- Ich brauch ja noch einen Erlaubnis/Fischereischein.
Wo bekomm ich den da am besten? Gibt es eine Touristencenter in Remerschen? Haben die am 30. überhaupt offen?

- Hat der Baggersee geöffnet? Hat jemand eine genaue Anschrift. 


Danke schonmal
Gruss Martin


----------



## fishermansbf:D (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

http://webplaza.pt.lu/public/cstrotz/remerschen.htm

Müsste dir helfen blos kenne ich keine genaue Anschrift aber den Schein musst du nur machen wenn so ne Alte kommt aber der ist es jetzt zu kalt und sie bleibt mit ihrem fetten Hintern zu Hause.

Normalerweise machst du den Schein in der Kneipe die am Baggersee ist doch da wird gerade ne neue gebaut und deshalb kannst du ohne Schein angeln.

Wenn die ALte doch kommen sollte dann gibst du ihr 4Euro und dann ist die zufrieden.

Petri Heil dann mal!


----------



## Psykomantis (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Hi erstmal DANKE für die schnelle antwort....

Dann werd ich mich auf den Weg machen 
Das nenn ich mal "Bürokratiefreies Angeln" .....
Naja Fischereiprüfung sollten sie trotzdem einführen.

Auf der Seite steht: 
Das Fischen ist nur mit einem gültigen Erlaubnisschein der Gemeindeverwaltung erlaubt.

Heißt das ich muss erst auf die Gemeindeverwaltung? wenn ja wo? oder bekomme ich die Tageskarte..(falls die Frau kommt) auch so?

Kannst du einen Platz am See empfehlen?

Gruss Martin


----------



## fishermansbf:D (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Die Tageskarte bekommst du auch so falls SIE kommt.

Also es gibt viele gute Plätze aber versuch es mal in der Nähe der Insel


----------



## Psykomantis (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Also empfiehlst du den großen Weiher?

Dann werd ich mein Glück mal so versuchen....
Danke


----------



## fishermansbf:D (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Und ich meine natürlich diesen Platz fallst du auf Raubfisch gehst, also eher Hecht.

Zander gibt es dort sehr wenige und die sind aber schwer zu fangen.


----------



## Psykomantis (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Hallo zusammen,

wir waren also heute in Remerschen.....von ca. 08:50 bis 18:00...

Ergebnis: 0 nichts..... nicht mal ein zupfer...weder mit der Feeder noch mit der Bolognese Rute oder auf Gummifisch (DropShot, Jerk, Wobbler)...

Das einzigste was uns den ganzen Tag an den Hacken ging war das Kraut.
Wir waren am großen Weiher (Weiher 1) und haben später noch ein wenig mit Gummi im Weiher 2 gefischt.

Beide Weiher haben sehr klares Wasser und die ganze Location sieht sehr viel versprechend aus.... nur leider keine Fische und alles voll mit Kraut. Selbst weit draussen sind die Chance auf ein krautfreies Stück relativ gering.

Natürlich ist die Jahreszeit und das Wetter (Regen, Regen und nochmal Regen) alles andere als optimal zum Fische fangen.... aber nicht mal eine "angelutschte" Made.... das war schon enttäuschend.

Gefühlsmäßig hatte man bei Dropshoten wenigstens alle Minuten nen Biss ;-) Nur war es leider immer Kraut ;-)

Hat jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ich war übrigens am anderen Ende bei der kleinen Insel....

#c#c


----------



## fishermansbf:D (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

also ein Freund oder ich fangen aber fast immer etwas, mindestens ein Fisch wird an Land gezogen, pro Angelausflug^^


----------



## chris87 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

kann die erfahrung von psykomantis nur bestätigen, war am 2. weihnachtstag dort und dasselbe bild wie bei psykomantis...wenigstens war ich nicht der einzige..

dasselbe spiel hatte ich ja auch bereits am board-treffen.damals war ich aber am nachmittag noch bei stadtbredimus an die mosel feedern und konnte mehrere schöne, dicke rotaugen fangen..
werde es aber nächstes jahr auf jeden fall nochmal versuchen, weil nach den berichten hier im board es kein besseres gewässer für schleien-fänge in der nähe geben soll..


----------



## bflow (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

das mit den schleien kann ich bestätigen, hab ich schon selbst gesehen und barsche+hechte gibts dort auch viel nur fangen lassen die sich nicht so leicht!

mfg flo


----------



## chris87 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

ich glaub die lassen sich fast nirgendwo richtig leicht fangen..

bei mir war das problem das ich ohne köderfische dahin bin un die mir erst in Remerschen besorgen musste..als ich dann keine bekam hab ich notgedrungen meine ersten versuche mim Gufi starten müssen. Da habe ich natürlich dann nicht wirklich mit nem biss gerechnet...

naja, nächste saison wird es nochmal versucht, denn nur Köder, die im Wasser sind, können fangen.|supergri


----------



## Psykomantis (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Das da einige Räuber drin sind kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
Das Gewässer an sich sieht auch SUPER aus....
Aber wie chris87 hab auch ich keine Kofi dabei gehabt und welche fangen ist nahezu unmöglich.

Mit der Bolognese Route kommt man net weit genug.... und die Feeder hängt nur im Kraut rum. Stipprute hatte ich net dabei... aber selbst da wäre eine 12m wahrscheinlich zu kurz.

Ich hatte ja Gute Hoffnungen mit DropShot nen Barsch zu erwischen.. und wegen der Hechte hab ich auch mit Stahlvorfach gefischt.... aber das Kraut macht das DropShot fischen unmöglich :-(

Hab noch nie ein Gewässer gesehen das im "tiefsten Winter" noch so hohes Kraut hat (1m-1,5m an der Stelle an der ich gefischt habe)

Werds aber nächstes Jahr definitiv nochmal versuchen..


----------



## chris87 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

das stimmt..hab lange zeit am meerfelder maar gefischt, welches auch in den flachwasser-zonen enormen algenwuchs hat, aber ab oktober/november ist das auch dann auch so gut wie weg..aber baggerseen haben ja grds das problem der eutrophisierung..vllt is es hier etwas ausgeprägter.

Dann noch an alle einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Angel-Jahr 2010!!


----------



## Psykomantis (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Baggersee Remerschen/Luxemburg*

Das Ding gehört einfach mal gekalkt....

zuviel Sauerstoff ist auch nix ....

Auch von mir nen Guten Rutsch!

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja nächstes Jahr mal zum Angeln.
Werd gleich im Januar wieder starten.


----------

